# Wondering if I can upgrade my remote start to an app on my phone that can start from anywhere. 2016 Nissan Murano Mdl# LXCG16.



## Ken6492336 (1 mo ago)

Looking to see if I can add hardware that will allow me to perform a remote start from anywhere via smartphone app. If so, what type of hardware and software would be required?


----------

